# Help lighting my 40g Breeder?



## axia55 (Jun 7, 2007)

Working on settling up a low-tech style 40 breeder as my second planted tank. I am really not sure what to do about the lighting. Some of the options I have looked at so far:

-Coralife T5NO 2x21w - Downside is that is doesn't have legs or anything to raise it off the surface and on a shallow tank I am afraid it won't light the front/back very well.
-AH Supply PC Retro 2x36w-Seems like a good option, but more expensive than the coralife and needs a canopy/some kind of hood
-AH Supply PC 1x55w retro - The price and wattage seem right, but the bulb is only 23" long and I don't think the sides would get enough light. Plus the fact that it is a retro and needs the canopy/hood.
-Catalina/Jebo T5HO 2x39w but only use one bulb?

I am open to ANY suggestions/comments!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

This is one of the times when T8 bulbs work very well. You could use a pair of 36 inch T8 bulbs, for example a simple under counter light strip, mounted in a simple wood box enclosure, painted white on the inside. Or, http://www.aquariumpros.com/p-AGA26306,LFsl.html is an expensive way to do the same thing. Or, http://www.lightingdirect.com/light...two-lamp-fluorescent-mini-strip-light/p675496 is a T5NO, no reflector, version that should work too, and give a little more light.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

I went HO with my girlfriend's tank. Not really "low tech" but you'll be able to grow any red plant.


----------



## axia55 (Jun 7, 2007)

gordonrichards said:


> I went HO with my girlfriend's tank. Not really "low tech" but you'll be able to grow any red plant.



Can you give me some details on the general setup and the brand of light you went with?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you go with T5HO lights you will have a very hard time avoid lots of algae problems in a non-CO2 tank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

axia55 said:


> Light option
> AH Supply PC 1x55w retro - The price and wattage but the bulb is only 23" long


Here is a 29G with a PC 1x65w 22"long. You there are shadows on the side









There is also SolarMax. The legs are like Coralife but I think it has a better reflector that the Coralife. At link google for it. It is $60.

If you go with T8's I would use 3.
Here is 29G with 2 T8's 24in daylight bulb and Zoo Med supersun








Here is 29G with 3 bulbs (Daylight, Life-glo, and Aqua-glo









A 29G is 30 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 18 3/4.


----------



## axia55 (Jun 7, 2007)

I actually just saw the Solarmax for $70 at the LFS considered it. Downside is I would have to replace the Actinic bulb (more $$$) and it still doesn't get the fixture off the top of the tank which I think is going to lead to shadows in the front and back on such a short, wide tank.

The other option I considered was using two of the coralife T5NO 2 bulb fixtures and running one 2PM - 9PM and the other 6PM -10PM or something like that. Does that make sense or am I over thinking this?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

axia55 said:


> The other option I considered was using two of the coralife T5NO 2 bulb fixtures and running one 2PM - 9PM and the other 6PM -10PM or something like that. Does that make sense or am I over thinking this?


Logically it seems right, for the light fixture is 4in wide. The 29G is 12in long. the fixture is 2in from the end which leaves 6 in in front and it is well lit. The 40 breed is 6in wider, right?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think just one of the Coralife T5NOs will work, as long as you position the fixture towards the center of your tank.

I run one over my 46gal bowfront tank which is 18" at the point of the bow. I thought I'd have a hard time getting plants going, but still have had no issues getting both E. tenellus and HM carpeting across the front.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lauraleellbp so glad you peeked in. 

The Coralife is height is 1.25. From the picture the SolarMax looks like it is higher and has a better reflector. At Pet Blvd it comes with 2 10000K bulbs. Then the Coralife has a nice pink bulb (Colormax Full Spectrum) and one 6700K. Probably better for red plants.


----------



## axia55 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hilde said:


> lauraleellbp so glad you peeked in.
> 
> The Coralife is height is 1.25. From the picture the SolarMax looks like it is higher and has a better reflector. At Pet Blvd it comes with 2 10000K bulbs. Then the Coralife has a nice pink bulb (Colormax Full Spectrum) and one 6700K. Probably better for red plants.


I think I figured out a solution..... I am going to buy 2 of the SINGLE bulb Solarmax fixtures from Pet Blvd and replace one of the 10k bulbs with a 6700k. Have two independent fixtures should allow me to spread the light out over the tank.


----------



## newplant (Nov 11, 2010)

Axia - I wonder how the solarmax fixtures work out for you? Could you post an update maybe some pictures?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

A 4' Sunblaze T5HO would do the job. And its cheaps! $50 max. Just make sure you hang it or algae will be a problem. http://www.thegrowlight.com/sun-blaze-4-t5-fluorescent-strip-light.html


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Here is a tank with the SolarMax light system. Here is a low tech tank with T5HO light strip.


----------

